# My buff silkie



## robopetz

Hi all, I'm going to be keeping like a weekly photo blog here for my silkie. I will be posting a pic a week to see her growth. Hope y'all enjoy. 

This one she's bout 4 weeks...


----------



## robopetz

5 weeks...


----------



## robopetz

6 weeks...


----------



## robopetz

7 weeks today, look at the poof on her head forming...


----------



## fuzziebutt

She is adorable!! Is she gonna be a house chicken??


----------



## robopetz

Thank you! Yes, she's a house pet.


----------



## robopetz

8 weeks.....


She's looking like a hen so far, well to me she is....?


----------



## kaufranc

Have you thought of a name yet?
She is a fashionista! Can't wait to see how she/he turns out to look like.


----------



## robopetz

kaufranc said:


> Have you thought of a name yet?
> She is a fashionista! Can't wait to see how she/he turns out to look like.


Oh yes, I did. Her name is Pheobie. If she turns out to be he then I'm not sure :-/


----------



## fuzziebutt

robopetz said:


> Oh yes, I did. Her name is Pheobie. If she turns out to be he then I'm not sure :-/


If it turns out to be a roo, then name it Pheo-he!


----------



## Lissa

She is adorable! I just adore silkies! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Treehouse

Indoors? How do you house train a chicken?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

So very cute


----------



## Happeesupermom

I have the same question as Mary. How do you house train a chicken?


----------



## robopetz

I haven't tried training her yet. There's some articles online on how to potty train your chicken. Allot of time and patients. But I plan to give the chicken diaper a shot first.


----------



## Lissa

Let us know how the diaper and training work please. I have a silkie cockerel (now "Whitney" is a "Walter") and if the town ever comes to tell me he isn't welcome, then I will be moving him in as well. P.S. I wish I lived in Hawaii!


----------



## robopetz

I definitely will. I will be ordering the diaper soon and would have to just wait for shipping but ill keep y'all posted. Hawaii is fun, come! Lol


----------



## robopetz

Oops! Forgot to update this thread, my bad peeps! Here she is going on 14 weeks. And her friend Benny the lovebird. She has since graduated from chirp chirp to bock bock. Her voice got deeper lol


----------



## robopetz

Pheobie aka silkie diva is now 21 weeks old.


----------



## Energyvet

I have a little Roo about that size. Now I know how old he is about.


----------



## realsis

Here is mine in a diaper!


----------



## Energyvet

Here's mine sharing goodies with the flock.


----------



## robopetz

realsis said:


> Here is mine in a diaper!


So cute with the bow, is that Buffy? Very nice!



Energyvet said:


> Here's mine sharing goodies with the flock.


EV. Gees and I thought mines were spoiled! Lol I just love your silkis splash, beautiful!


----------



## kaufranc

Hey , no fair! I don't have a buff Silkie and now I want one!! They are so cute!

EV, that is a gorgeous Silkie flock!


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, and I don't really like Silkies. Lol


----------



## robopetz

Silkies are taking over! Lol I'll leave y'all with this...

Photo via google.


----------



## realsis

Got to love silkies! My buff turned out male : so sad! But I got a new girl! Here she is


----------



## robopetz

Again, very nice! What colors you have now? I know 2 partridge and this blue, what's the last one?


----------

